# Summer Snowboarding



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

wondering what places would be good for a summer snowboarding in the U.S. anywhere is fine trying to go out with 6 friends.

were mainly looking for parks

thanks


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

What part of the summer? As you might imagine, the later you go the fewer options there are. If you are thinking mid July-Aug, all you have left is the Palmer snowfield at Timberline.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

its lookin like arapahoe basin in colorado is going to be open pretty late this year. especially if this trend keeps up. mountains just got about 4 feet of new snow in the past 48 hours.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Mt. Hood is open in the summer, which is where they run a few of the summer camps...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for the replies,

anyway does anyone know the "best" mountain to go to im trying to go during july 9th thru july 23rd i looked into mt hood before but i dont really know which bowl to go to for terrain parks. Is there any particualry "good" bowl for any of the other mountains mentioned


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Flatau said:


> looked into mt hood before but i dont really know which bowl to go to for terrain parks.


Your only option on Mt Hood during that time frame is what I suggested in post #2, Timberline. Timberline Lodge

Camping is great that time of year so you don't need to pay for lodging.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks grizz going to go look into that now


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Well I got all the pricing done and everything thanks for the help everyone i think im all good


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

how is snowboarding in the summer at mt hood vs regular riding during the season? is it slush? warm?
________
HOW TO ROLL A BLUNT


----------



## braden (Feb 5, 2009)

its very warm compared to regular season.. at least in wisconsin.. and the snow isnt that bad actually.. go to windells session 5 i will be there.. ha


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

w3iiipu said:


> how is snowboarding in the summer at mt hood vs regular riding during the season? is it slush? warm?


heard it is hoodie weather and nothing under the snowpants


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

w3iiipu said:


> how is snowboarding in the summer at mt hood vs regular riding during the season? is it slush? warm?


Conditions can be anything from frozen rock hard to corn snow in the morning. It almost always turns to wet slush in the afternoon.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Flatau said:


> heard it is hoodie weather and nothing under the snowpants


x2 COMMANDO


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> its lookin like arapahoe basin in colorado is going to be open pretty late this year. especially if this trend keeps up. mountains just got about 4 feet of new snow in the past 48 hours.





I hope your right.... It's been a pretty horrible season as a whole for A-Basin, but right here at the end it got hammered.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Anyone been to Mt. Hood recently how are the conditions?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Flatau said:


> Anyone been to Mt. Hood recently how are the conditions?


Corn snow in the morning, turning to wet slush in the afternoon. Parks and pipe are good. 

Colder temps with more snow moving in later this week.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

sounds actually pretty nice when it turns to slush is around 12 exactly or do we have a few hours, also when do the lifts open?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

*Windells Camp*



braden said:


> its very warm compared to regular season.. at least in wisconsin.. and the snow isnt that bad actually.. go to windells session 5 i will be there.. ha


Very True - it does get warm - but not as bad as you would think - the breeze blows across the cool snow and keeps it comfortable.

Other Reasons to come to Windells Camp.

We have a largest Freestyle Snowboard Terrain Park on Mt Hood. and maybe even the World.
Big Jumps, Medium Jumps, Little Jumps
Long Rails, Long Boxes, Short and Medium ones too.


----------

